# Dw Is The Best!



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Gotta love this woman. 10 degres blowing and snowing and she takes time out from Exercizing to make me a batch of chili to ward off the cold. Man have I got it made!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You make your DW exercise outside in the snow in 10 degree weather?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL, nah, she has a room devoted to her fitness.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

j/k! Hope you enjoyed your chili, that sounds really good! What a nice dw you have


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> j/k! Hope you enjoyed your chili, that sounds really good! What a nice dw you have


I just got done making my DW a batch of Chili to ward off the cold. I also bought her some roses.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Sounds good! Get her to tell us how she makes it. I like collecting chili recipes. There are so many different kinds. Personally, I like to eat mine over spagetti.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have a great chili recipe...

Try the Carroll Shelby's Original Texas Brand Chili Kit. It comes in a little brown paper bag and it is delicious. I usually find it in the seasoning packet area at the market.

I fix it hot by using the entire cayenne pepper packet







I also make it extra chunky style by adding lean hamburger, chopped onions, canned chopped tomatos, kidney and pinto beans. The recipes for all different variations are on the back of the package.

Enjoy!


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks, Skippershe! I'm going to write that down; I've never heard of that brand. I also love it with big chunks of meat, tomatoes, and beans. Yum!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My DW







also makes a great chili!

We like to serve it over white rice. YUM!

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Now I'm really getting hungry, I hope you buy her some roses tomorrow


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yum.....OC loves chili


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

What she really really really wanted was a new blender to make fruity drinks. So who am I to argue. Roses wilt but those frosty fruity drinks keep on coming. BTW this one truely chops up the ice. ANd that is what the old one wouldn't do.
All is good.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I made chili tonight...we put Fritos on the bottom of the bowl then chili and then grated sharp cheddar....mexican blend shredded cheese is good too. I use lean hamburger or venison and 2 cans of black beans and 2 cans of pintos....I also used Mexaine chili powder,,,my fravorite chili powders is Bloemer's. I can not find it locally though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Had chili last night as well.

I'm thinking my DH is reading this board and not telling me..


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm thinking my DH is reading this board and not telling me..


Your DH?

Jim, is there something you need to tell us?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I'm thinking my DH is reading this board and not telling me..


Your DH?

Jim, is there something you need to tell us?








[/quote]

Ah crude...guess I should read my message before hitting the "add reply" button.. dry.gif


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow Jim, we learn something new about you all the time. This time we learned that you don't read what you post. LOL


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Gotta love this woman. 10 degres blowing and snowing and she takes time out from Exercizing to make me a batch of chili to ward off the cold. Man have I got it made!


That's great Bob









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's looking like it might be a cold and rainy night here in SoCal (about time







)

Off to the store for my chili recipe ingredients!


----------

